# increased appetite after being done



## lilwolfcub01 (Mar 7, 2011)

is it normal for a dog to have an increased appetite after being done. bella is now more hungry than ever. she was spayed 2 months ago and we were warned that her appetite would increase but we didn't realise how much. She's gone from eating once a day to asking for food all day long. 

any tips on what to do??


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lilwolfcub01 said:


> is it normal for a dog to have an increased appetite after being done. bella is now more hungry than ever. she was spayed 2 months ago and we were warned that her appetite would increase but we didn't realise how much. She's gone from eating once a day to asking for food all day long.
> 
> any tips on what to do??


I know this happens to neutered male dogs, but never had a female so presume it is the same. They also put on weight more easily, which doesn't help. If I were you, I would gradually change her on to a light food, the sort meant for getting weight off. That way, at least she will be able to satisfy her appetite without getting fat.

It is the best I can suggest, I'm afraid. My two did not have an increased appetitite after being neutered, and haven't put on weight.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Locket was done a few months back and we have noticed she is gaining weight and eating more but we are trying to keep to the same food as pre op just a handful more in one meal rather than increase the 2, as she cant afford to gain too much due to her spine condition


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Dont feed to appetite, feed a sensible amount that will keep her at her optimum weight - so no titbits between her two meals a day.


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

*Both male & females have an increased appetite after being done,as enquired about this at the vets,and they will gain weight if given more food,so best watch how much you feed,as they will try to eat more...*


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

All I can say is stay strong.  Both my boys have been done, one has not changed appetite and the other  has gone from being a right fusspot over what he eats to devouring everything in sight. Trys to demand food, as to when he thinks he should be fed, and in general is a greedy guts.


----------

